# no plywood?



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> I'm really glad that I don't have freeze, ice dam, frost heave and other problems. That crap is every year.
> 
> We did go on a hurricane craze for the last few years, the first ones since 1947. They only last a few hours.


I'll trade ice damns for hurricanes any day. Hurricanes can destroy everything you own along with you. At worst an ice damn can only mess up a room or three which is only a minor inconvenience.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

Here in Florida Ice and water shield is being spec'd on at least half the new buildings I estimate on a weekly basis. Peel and stick membranes aound all wall penetrations as well...


----------



## jdc313 (Apr 18, 2010)

i agree with ice shield... we always run ice shield up behind siding atleast an inch up then step flash over it...


----------



## jdc313 (Apr 18, 2010)

phinsher said:


> Howdy roofing guys. I'm a painter with a roofing question. My home was built in 1935. It's been added onto and repaired in sections before I owned it. It is now time for a new roof. The current roof looks to have three layers of shingles so a tear of is necessary. I've contacted a local roofer who has been great to deal with. Returned phone call promptly etc. He's provided me with a proposal which seems to address all the important issues. Here's my question. On several sections of the house there is no plywood. There is a layer of cedar shingles that are on top of rows of 1x3's. The 1x3's are spaced about 3 inches apart. Does this need plywood or can the felt paper and shingle be installed over this.
> 
> The guy I'm dealing with said everything would be fine, I'm just not sure that he's aware that part of the roof has no plywood. I don't want to pi$$ him off or insult him so I thought I'd ask you guys before addressing it with him.


Do NOT let them roof over cedar shake planks!!!! always pound the millions of small nails down and osb over it... if they apply shinges to 1x3's with a 3 inch gap in between they arent good roofers.. they are trash... you wouldnt even be able to apply the shingles correctly... good luck


----------



## jdc313 (Apr 18, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> You have to sheet over the spaced decking to create a proper nail base for the new shingles. We do this all the time, and do a few roof just like this every year. Some guys will fill in those spaces with 1x3 but that's crapola IMO. One more thing, when sheathing over the spaced decking youa re going to want a metal flashing at all roof edges to protect and hide the plywood. Also when nailing the new plywood, sinkers should be used and penetrate through the decking and into the rafters.
> 
> Did he know it had cedar or did he say roofing over spaced sheating is no problem? Either way it doesn't build confidence. Almost all guys in my area have a line saying carpentry will cost additiona, some like me even give a per sheet price. A few companies don;t add the cost of the wood to the estimate ammount, start the job resheat the entire roof and submit the invoice with all the wood. Legally they can do this, though I find it unethical.


 
grumpy you are right... my bosses always quote the job with and without a resheat price before starting the job... and a per sheet price before starting... thats the right way to do it!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*you have got to be kidding me!*

This is no offense to you at all, but directed at your "roofer's comments". If your "roofer" says that it is OK to shingle over spaced planking with architectural asphalt shingles- something is not write- that is a major code violation, there is no way a Building inspector is going to approve that- sounds like this is a weekend warrior project for the roofer you have in mind. The roof sheathing "has" to be applied - no if's and's or but's. If your roofing "acquaintance' says there is no problem , just imagine how the rest of this is going to go it is a total "HACK" job IMO, and I mean "HACK". If I were you I wouldn't even bother telling him- find someone that is reputable and knows what they are doing- legitimately:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gaps under 1/2" are fine around here.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Due to this post being roughly 4 years old, I am sure he has taken care of his roof situation.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey Bam,*

I should pay attention to the dates- Thanks :thumbsup: Dave


----------

